# Holiday?



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey does anyone know if tomorrow is really a work holiday? My employes tell me it is. One last week, one this week and one next week! Does anyone work in the country?

Thanks
Moe

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

tomorrow is Sinai day, the university of my children is closed tomorrow.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

yes it is a national holiday - my kids school is closed


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

Moe599 said:


> Hey does anyone know if tomorrow is really a work holiday? My employes tell me it is. One last week, one this week and one next week! Does anyone work in the country?
> 
> Thanks
> Moe
> ...


I know what you mean.....my son is off school..again... and my daughter is now off school until September!!! And they wonder why no work gets done and the kids don't learn anything, there always seems to be a holiday or day off for something


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marimar said:


> I know what you mean.....my son is off school..again... and my daughter is now off school until September!!! And they wonder why no work gets done and the kids don't learn anything, there always seems to be a holiday or day off for something


wow, from now until September  I'm not surprised so many people are choosing to homeschool their kids now


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> wow, from now until September  I'm not surprised so many people are choosing to homeschool their kids now



Its no wonder if children have schooling here and then return to Europe they are always put back to repeat years, I always teach my daughter at home as well so when she's at school she always has a head start. 
Egypt is not a country where you can leave the teaching of children totally to the schools. I can understand why parents complain about school fees so much now, you pay all that money and the kids spend more time at home than at school!!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

marimar said:


> Its no wonder if children have schooling here and then return to Europe they are always put back to repeat years, I always teach my daughter at home as well so when she's at school she always has a head start.
> Egypt is not a country where you can leave the teaching of children totally to the schools. I can understand why parents complain about school fees so much now, you pay all that money and the kids spend more time at home than at school!!


did her school close early because of fears of unrest? or is this the normal finishing date for the school? My daughter's don't break until the very end of June (unless they are forced otherwise by the ministry, of course). I know I would not be happy for her to sit at home for 4 months!


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

aykalam said:


> did her school close early because of fears of unrest? or is this the normal finishing date for the school? My daughter's don't break until the very end of June (unless they are forced otherwise by the ministry, of course). I know I would not be happy for her to sit at home for 4 months!


I think its because of the unrest etc and also her school is one of those that they use for voting so they want to get all the exams finished early so everything has been brought forward. My husband says it depends also on whether the school is private, semi private or government run as to when they decide to close.
It's just annoying because they had all of January off and have only been back for 10 weeks and now they're off again.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

This coming Tuesday (May, 1) is also a holiday.


----------



## marimar (Feb 9, 2011)

GM1 said:


> This coming Tuesday (May, 1) is also a holiday.



Oh fantastic


----------

